# Quick touch up



## Wayne Adam (Jan 12, 2012)

If you need to touch up a few scratches, a cheap & easy way is to use ladies nail polish.
Nail polish comes in hundreds of solid, metallic & candy colors & has its own applicator. It also dries in minutes................Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool idea Wayne, bri.


----------

